# Is Your Grass Greener?



## Brill (Mar 7, 2019)

I still have 2” of snow on the ground but cannot wait until it warms up so I can start my lawn care. I use a mix of chemicals for weeds and Milorganite for fertilizer.

I watch this guy and get some good tips.






I had a hell of a time with crabgrass and wild violets so I’m trying new stuff this year. My grass is mostly turf type fescue but am trying to make a volleyball court with something like a putting green.

What are TX and FL folks doing this time of year?


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 7, 2019)

Take a picture of your lawn and send it to me. Aeration once a year. Hire a lawn service and hand treat. In my old neighborhood I was called the “ Lawn Nazi”


----------



## Brill (Mar 7, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Hire a lawn service...



NEVER!

This was a few years ago but not much improvement.  I’ll drop a new one once the snow is gone. Hate the thin spots.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 7, 2019)

At our town home I water concrete (I've got a small 15x20 yard in the back with Bermuda), I'm one of those guys who cuts too short and let's it burn up so I don't have to keep cutting every two weeks. 

At the ranch, native pastures with four legged lawn mowers.

I prefer to spend my time making money or drinking beer and barbecuing, and I'm too much of dick to hire someone to mow what little of a lawn I have.  Basically use a old school powerless push mower and make the kids trim around the fence with a spade shovel... I know,  I'm a dick.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 7, 2019)

lindy said:


> NEVER!
> 
> This was a few years ago but not much improvement.  I’ll drop a new one once the snow is gone. Hate the thin spots.
> 
> View attachment 26783



Bro, that's nice...


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2019)

We live on post and don’t have much of s yard, but yeah it’s green 365 days a year.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 7, 2019)

lindy said:


> What are TX and FL folks doing this time of year?




Farm work. The bahia pastures are dormant so not much mowing to do yet...so trying to catch up on maintenance and repairs.

Nice ducks.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 7, 2019)

We bought a house on an acre in October.  About a third is fenced. Bad lawn maintenance, but it looks like it, at times, has been watered and mowed.  Once the 18-22" of snow is gone we shall have an interesting time.  

No clue what kind of grass we're going to have/or use or how much effort we're going to put into the lawn.  I'm just hoping that Troll doesn't become a Lawn Nazi...  

We did make a little progress in January... Bought a lawn mower on clearance... 

LL


----------



## medicchick (Mar 7, 2019)

I occasionally mow the dirt and weeds.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 8, 2019)

Grab a piece of rebar and stab it into the bare spots. See if you got rocks just under the surface. If so dig them out re seed and put Peat moss over the seed and water everyday


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 8, 2019)

Meanwhile back to reality....


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 8, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Meanwhile back to reality....
> 
> View attachment 26790



No grass for you!



A couple years ago we had to get our septic entirely replaced.  Since then it's been hard as hell to get grass to grow in certain spots, and we have bare-ish spots that just don't drain well after rain.  I get depressed with the aerating, overseeding, fertilizing, all to get....nothing.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 8, 2019)

Bookmarking this thread to revisit this in 4 months when we actually have grass.


----------



## Box (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm thinking of just pouring concrete in my front yard and painting it green. 

Lush green color year' round - and plenty of extra parking without the fear of creating a mud-hole or killing the grass.


...of course the Home Owners Association would probably pray for my ruination if it didnt look exactly like every other yard in the neighborhood.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 8, 2019)

Box said:


> I'm thinking of just pouring concrete in my front yard and painting it green.
> 
> Lush green color year' round - and plenty of extra parking without the fear of creating a mudhole or killing the grass.



I had thought about artificial turf....I had even priced it out.  Cheaper than sod.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 9, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Grab a piece of rebar and stab it into the bare spots. See if you got rocks just under the surface. If so dig them out re seed and put Peat moss over the seed and water everyday



I can't dig up the Canadian Shield...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 9, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> I can't dig up the Canadian Shield...



Yeah don't go messing with our Magnetic north!!!!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 9, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I had thought about artificial turf....I had even priced it out.  Cheaper than sod.


And no maintenance too!

LL


----------



## Dame (Mar 9, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I had thought about artificial turf....I had even priced it out.  Cheaper than sod.





LibraryLady said:


> And no maintenance too!


If you have dogs that will use it, there is plenty of maintenance. The smell can be a serious issue without treatment.
Worst part - many of the treatments are toxic. 
I'm looking into tearing my turf out of the back yard and put in a little patch of sod I can just water with a hose.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 9, 2019)

Whar brand of grass seed, feed and food does everyone like?


----------



## medicchick (Mar 9, 2019)

Dame said:


> If you have dogs that will use it, there is plenty of maintenance. The smell can be a serious issue without treatment.
> Worst part - many of the treatments are toxic.
> I'm looking into tearing my turf out of the back yard and put in a little patch of sod I can just water with a hose.


My inlaws have a yard like that, 30'x12' roughly, front and back. The whole lot is an acre but they just have two patches of nice grass. I'm stuck with crappy sandy soil.


----------



## Brill (Mar 9, 2019)

Marine0311 said:


> Whar brand of grass seed, feed and food does everyone like?



Last year I got seed from Costco and will do same but just increase rate over last year. I’m going with tall fescue again except for a volleyball spot I’ll be tinkering with using bent grass (like putting green).

For fert, I use Milorganite exclusively.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 9, 2019)

I usually get that contractors mixed grass because it will mostly grow in anything. But if anyone has a better suggestion I am open. Tomorrow I will spread 10 10 10 fertilizer and nitrogen and then probably do my first overseed at the end of the month.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 9, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I'm one of those guys who cuts too short and let's it burn up so I don't have to keep cutting every two weeks.


I swore I'd never be like the old guy next door on his shiny Cub Cadet who cuts his grass twice a week, waters every evening, and always makes the neighbors look bad. I am now gradually becoming that guy. I don't think its something you can control. I just bought a Cub Cadet.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 9, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I usually get that contractors mixed grass because it will mostly grow in anything. But if anyone has a better suggestion I am open. Tomorrow I will spread 10 10 10 fertilizer and nitrogen and then probably do my first overseed at the end of the month.


Contractors mix has rye in it, it will not come back year after year. It is better to plant in the late summer fall. You get 2 growing seasons. Fall and spring, stronger roots. When the ground temp is over 50 degrees grass will grow. I always use Scott’s tall fescue.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 9, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Contractors mix has rye in it, it will not come back year after year. It is better to plant in the late summer fall. You get 2 growing seasons. Fall and spring, stronger roots. When the ground temp is over 50 degrees grass will grow. I always use Scott’s tall fescue.



OK.  North Carolina, little shade, can have hot and dry Summers. What is the best grass?  I don't want to golf course, I just want something.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 9, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> OK.  North Carolina, little shade, can have hot and dry Summers. What is the best grass?  I don't want to golf course, I just want something.




When I was living in Charlotte, I dug up my yard and replanted with (IIRC) Red Fescue...and it did very well.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 9, 2019)

This is what I use most of the time


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 9, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> OK.  North Carolina, little shade, can have hot and dry Summers. What is the best grass?  I don't want to golf course, I just want something.


You may need something diff....do you have lots of clay?


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 9, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> You may need something diff....do you have lots of clay?



Yes...


----------



## Brill (Mar 9, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> This is what I use most of the timeView attachment 26822



Shouldn’t you be using...Kentucky Blue Grass?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 9, 2019)

Box said:


> I'm thinking of just pouring concrete in my front yard and painting it green.
> 
> Lush green color year' round - and plenty of extra parking without the fear of creating a mud-hole or killing the grass.
> 
> ...



Astroturf.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 10, 2019)

x SF med said:


> Astroturf.


This from the man who wanted to buy a push mower for a acre of land that's mostly tilted. 



LL


----------



## Brill (Mar 11, 2019)

Heard about this site while listening to a lawn podcast. Looking for an average of 55 degrees to throw down pre-emergent to stop crabgrass.

Soil Temperature Maps | GreenCast | Syngenta


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 11, 2019)

lindy said:


> Heard about this site while listening to a lawn podcast. Looking for an average of 55 degrees to throw down pre-emergent to stop crabgrass.
> 
> Soil Temperature Maps | GreenCast | Syngenta


Soil Temperature Maps | GreenCast | Syngenta

55?  That's like a couple months away for us. 

LL


----------



## Topkick (Mar 11, 2019)

lindy said:


> Heard about this site while listening to a lawn podcast.


Not sure I'd make it through a lawn podcast w/o gouging my own eyes out, but that is good information. We are at 50- 55 degrees for the next few days but I'm sure we'll get cold again.


----------



## Brill (Mar 11, 2019)

Topkick said:


> Not sure I'd make it through a lawn podcast w/o gouging my own eyes out, but that is good information. We are at 50- 55 degrees for the next few days but I'm sure we'll get cold again.



I put on 500 miles a week...only so much politics even I can stand.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 13, 2019)

to get back on track...  Lawn's still white, getting more of God's dandruff today.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 13, 2019)

Cleaned up thread


----------



## Brill (Mar 13, 2019)

Always could use good yard clean up!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 13, 2019)

Maybe I'm just lucky, but I did the math and #fakescience on this and based on soil temps and analmetric pressures LOWES is on point with putting the seed/fertilizer I need out by the front door.

LOWES also puts generators and bottles of water at front door which makes me pull up  the ole wx app to see what hurricane is going to crush my future plans....


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 11, 2019)

We've made progress. Snow's all gone, even the big piles. A bit of green showing through.


Polar Bear said:


> Take a picture of your lawn and send it to me. Aeration once a year. Hire a lawn service and hand treat. In my old neighborhood I was called the “ Lawn Nazi”


Here ya go! This is the section over the septic field. There's about half an acre behind the big fence.

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 11, 2019)

@LibraryLady we only have a ice left in the shaded areas but that should be gone tomorrow.  Tonight's the first night it's not going below freezing.  Tomorrow  should break into the 60's and rain all day to clean things up.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 11, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> @LibraryLady we only have a ice left in the shaded areas but that should be gone tomorrow.  Tonight's the first night it's not going below freezing.  Tomorrow  should break into the 60's and rain all day to clean things up.



We lost all of ours this last week in the storm that's headed east right now. We're just barely above freezing but, boy, is the sun warm when it's shining. It's going to be fun starting to rehab this place. We've started pruning already.

LL


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah, yeah...rub it in.  Meanwhile, it keeps falling here:


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 12, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> Yeah, yeah...rub it in.  Meanwhile, it keeps falling here


It fell around us in the mountains... 

LL


----------



## Gunz (Apr 12, 2019)

Rack's house @RackMaster


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 12, 2019)

Most of my grass is coming in but there are spots I can see the seeds and they haven't grown at all


----------



## Gunz (Apr 12, 2019)

Weeds have been a problem at my place.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 12, 2019)

In Duluth, MN at Park Point....Lake Superior is churning away....getting worse from this morning.

Normally we can walk out to the light houses....notice the gates are now closed.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 12, 2019)

Duluth can be a miserable place for weather.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 12, 2019)

Marine0311 said:


> Most of my grass is coming in but there are spots I can see the seeds and they haven't grown at all


Reseed and cover with peat moss. Water daily


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=855478261477186


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 14, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=855478261477186



Thankfully we're only getting rain but it's definitely cool.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 14, 2019)

I was out pruning in a snow squall. Came in because the wind and branches were beating my face too hard. A wee bit dangerous for my eyeballs. Gotta lurve Lady Spring!  

yeah yeah yeah... I know the concept called eye pro

LL


----------



## chickenrappa (Apr 14, 2019)

I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt two days ago because it was 72 degrees, now it's snowing :/


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 14, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Reseed and cover with peat moss. Water daily



Yes PB.

It seems I have to rake, seed and soil....again.


----------



## digrar (Apr 15, 2019)

Have I told you about our mild Winters, where the grass at worst goes a little bit yellow and slows down to about a 6-8 week cut?


----------



## medicchick (Apr 15, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> I was out pruning in a snow squall. Came in because the wind and branches were beating my face too hard. A wee bit dangerous for my eyeballs. Gotta lurve Lady Spring!
> 
> yeah yeah yeah... I know the concept called eye pro
> 
> LL



Didn't even have to see the user name.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm just impressed with all of you that actually have "winters." I only get hot and a "little less hot."


----------



## medicchick (Apr 15, 2019)

Grunt said:


> I'm just impressed with all of you that actually have "winters." I only get hot and a "little less hot."


We get stupid hot and the pass to Cali is closed due to snow here. Those are our two seasons.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 15, 2019)

Grunt said:


> I'm just impressed with all of you that actually have "winters." I only get hot and a "little less hot."



We get cold as fuck and hot as fuck.  And a little bit of wet and miserable in between.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm just happy to be gone from the Pacific Northwet, where the lawns are green from September to May and brown all summer long.

LL


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 15, 2019)

I have Scott's LawnSoil and more seed.

Will rake, seed and soil again


----------



## Brill (Apr 16, 2019)

Fricken weeds going nuts now that we’re in the avg 50s. Going to break out the 2-4-D to knock ‘em back.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 16, 2019)

This is how it be in North Carolina this year:


----------



## chickenrappa (Apr 16, 2019)

It was 29 degrees and snowing on Sunday, it's now 74 and sunny two days later, what the hell weather?


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 17, 2019)

I hard raked patches and bad spots the Scott's LawnSoil then seed then hay and will water. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Brill (Apr 17, 2019)

Henbit is having a field day as is wild violet.

Uploading pictures is kicking my butt but I'll figure it out.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2019)

Back in Duluth....

One week ago today:



*Today

*


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 29, 2019)

@Polar Bear - how do we fix this?

LL


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 29, 2019)

I gotta give it another 1 or 2 weeks then re seed what doesn't come up.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 29, 2019)

Well I mowed my weeds for the first time this year Saturday.  Now we are supposed to get frost tomorrow night...


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 29, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Reseed and cover with peat moss. Water daily



Why peat moss?


----------



## digrar (Apr 29, 2019)

Provides nutrients, holds water, good aeration.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 29, 2019)

Marine0311 said:


> Why peat moss?


Peat Moss
1) when watered will stay in place. Encases the seed
2) don’t have dead spots where you put straw to heavy
3) it will break up soil for easier root growth
4) you can spot treat easier. 3 inch x 3 inch spot. Do you want to throw straw or peat moss and water.?

My old lawn, terrible dirt, every year, twice a year I aerated and put down a sand and peat moss mix....semi filling in the holes. It was like a carpet.

In general peat moss is good for your lawn, straw takes forever to brake down.

Also Labor Day is a better planting season. You get 2 seasons of growing for roots. Planting in spring you will have to water all year.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 30, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Peat Moss
> 1) when watered will stay in place. Encases the seed
> 2) don’t have dead spots where you put straw to heavy
> 3) it will break up soil for easier root growth
> ...



I'll go get some and treat those patches


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 30, 2019)

Random observation as I look at the thermometer and read it saying 35°. 

Isn't it May 1st tomorrow?


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 30, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Random observation as I look at the thermometer and read it saying 35°.
> 
> Isn't it May 1st tomorrow?



We're expecting 3-5 inches of snow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 30, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> We're expecting 3-5 inches of snow.


I'm betting Daenerys hopes it is more than that!


----------



## Grunt (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm jealous. It was 80 yesterday, 83 today, and supposed to be 85 tomorrow. It's way too early to start the sauna effect....


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2019)

Back in Indiana our house was built on a farm and so we had the best dirt, which lead to fantasticly thick and lush green grass that required zero maintenance.

Our new home is now on crappy soil and struggles to even grow weeds. I decided this past weekend to overseed and cut down some lower limbs on trees to help facilitate sunlight. Of course now its 90* the past two days and I'm sure my seeds are struggling. I am going to get some peat moss on my way home for the big areas.

Question though: Can you substitute peat moss with planting soil? I already 3 bags of planting soil at home. Yard is flat and no rain has been forecasted anytime soon so other than my sprinkler, should not have to worry too much about it washing away.


----------



## Devildoc (May 1, 2019)

@Ooh-Rah @SaintKP it's 85 here...I already got sunburn.....

Today we had a tree felled in our backyard; the equipment and bobcat tore up the yard a bit.  Back to reseeding nd taking care of bare spots.


----------



## Gunz (May 1, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> @Ooh-Rah @SaintKP it's 85 here...I already got sunburn.....
> 
> Today we had a tree felled in our backyard; the equipment and bobcat tore up the yard a bit.  Back to reseeding nd taking care of bare spots.
> 
> ...




If I'd been up there I would've done it for free because you wuz a FMF Doc.  And I do trees in bulk.


----------



## Devildoc (May 1, 2019)

@Ocoka , I would have given you a nice meal and bought you your bottle of choice booze....

This one was only six hundred bucks, we had one taken down last year that was $1,200.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2019)

I bought a chainsaw this past weekend to chop down two 60' pine trees in my yard. I'm planning to buy some spikes to climb them next, so if you don't hear from me after next weekend, the tree(s) won.


----------



## Gunz (May 1, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I bought a chainsaw this past weekend to chop down two 60' pine trees in my yard. I'm planning to buy some spikes to climb them next, so if you don't hear from me after next weekend, the tree(s) won.



Whoa...why are you climbing them?


----------



## Brill (May 1, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> @Ocoka , I would have given you a nice meal and bought you your bottle of choice booze....
> 
> This one was only six hundred bucks, we had one taken down last year that was $1,200.



ONE was $600? I have neighbors’ tree limbs shading parts of my lawn and WAS thinking of thinning but dang...


----------



## Devildoc (May 1, 2019)

lindy said:


> ONE was $600? I have neighbors’ tree limbs shading parts of my lawn and WAS thinking of thinning but dang...



That was in the bottom third of estimates. The one picture you see the stump in the middle of the yard? That one got taken down last year, that one was $1,200.  Estimates for that tree ranged from that to $2,500.


----------



## Brill (May 2, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> That was in the bottom third of estimates. The one picture you see the stump in the middle of the yard? That one got taken down last year, that one was $1,200.  Estimates for that tree ranged from that to $2,500.



I need to start running a tree business.


----------



## Devildoc (May 2, 2019)

lindy said:


> I need to start running a tree business.



Heard.  This guy says he is booked almost every day for months, until September. figure he does one A day, $500 per tree. Do the math, that ain't chump change. He said sometimes he can do two jobs a day.

That's said, when I was a paramedic, after one hurricane that came through, Hurricane Fran, I must have gone to 10 or 12 guys on whom a tree fell while they were trying to trim it or take it down.  Most of them were grossly dead, those that survived were severely injured.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 2, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Whoa...why are you climbing them?


With the size of the tree's, and the location of my shed, house, and fence, and ther neighbors house,  I need to fall them in sections.


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> With the size of the tree's, and the location of my shed, house, and fence, and ther neighbors house,  I need to fall them in sections.



Wait...your climbing with a chainsaw to lop off the higher sections? Wear
a hard hat. At least. I'd recommend professional help with a bucket truck. I've cut down loads of trees, some in confined areas, and even doing it right, 50% of the time the tree will do something you didn't expect.

BTW...If you are killed we split your gear. 😎 Squad law.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 2, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Wait...your climbing with a chainsaw to lop off the higher sections? Wear
> a hard hat. At least. I'd recommend professional help with a bucket truck. I've cut down loads of trees, some in confined areas, and even doing it right, 50% of the time the tree will do something you didn't expect.
> 
> If you are killed we split your gear. 😎



Just clean out the gun safe before my wife finds out how invested we are in guns and ammo.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 2, 2019)

Picture of said trees and one of the limbs I got down this past weekend.


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Picture of said trees and one of the limbs I got down this past weekend.
> View attachment 27637
> 
> 
> ...




That _is_ a confined area. Jesus Christ, just be careful. BTW, what have you got in your gun safe?  RIP @BloodStripe


----------



## BloodStripe (May 2, 2019)




----------



## medicchick (May 9, 2019)

In before @Ooh-Rah bitches about the snow. @Ranger Psych is getting it in Litchfield right now at the bosses house. He's got rum and a bunk heater though...


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 9, 2019)

medicchick said:


> In before @Ooh-Rah bitches about the snow. @Ranger Psych is getting it in Litchfield right now at the bosses house. He's got rum and a bunk heater though...



Bacardi 10 year antifreeze ftw


----------



## Brill (May 10, 2019)

Trying a 3.5” in the back and 4” in the front. Still battling the wild violets but like the tall grass. Hoping it will choke out the weeds.


----------



## Blizzard (May 10, 2019)

Bought a new lawn tractor today with future expectations for greener grass.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 12, 2019)

After all the money I spent on seed, I only have a 2' square to show for it. The rest of the seeds either didn't sprout or were killed thanks to recent rain.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 12, 2019)

Nobody cares...


----------



## LibraryLady (May 12, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> After all the money I spent on seed, I only have a 2' square to show for it. The rest of the seeds either didn't sprout or were killed thanks to recent rain.


Just for you.  

LL


----------



## Brill (May 15, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Just for you.
> 
> LL



Nice grass!!!


----------



## Brill (Mar 27, 2020)

My “new” lawn is a mix of St Augustine & Bermuda (my first experience with warm season grasses) but it’s in terrible shape (irrigation system wasn’t working & no fert apparently).  With my time off, I’m making plugs, filling in multiple bare spots with both types, and hitting it hard with NPK.

I‘ll add pics later.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 27, 2020)

lindy said:


> My “new” lawn is a mix of St Augustine & Bermuda (my first experience with warm season grasses) but it’s in terrible shape (irrigation system wasn’t working & no fert apparently).  With my time off, I’m making plugs, filling in multiple bare spots with both types, and hitting it hard with NPK.
> 
> I‘ll add pics later.



Mine is brown, full of muddy holes and dog shit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2020)

Snow has been gone for a week.


----------



## Brill (Mar 27, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Snow has been gone for a week.
> 
> View attachment 32786



Do you use that hammock for bananas?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2020)

lindy said:


> Do you use that hammock for bananas?


No, but I do use a banana hammock!


----------



## digrar (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'll post pictures maybe. I really went hard this past two seasons. I rented a airater last year.


----------

